# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Everyday Russian dishes

## Angela

Since no one seems to post about food except Italians, I thought I'd post this when it popped up on my youtube feed.





Diner food in Soviet Russia:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgyZYyAU8QY


Some of it looks quite good to someone with my kind of palate. Some of it, to be honest, not so much; The idea of drinking watered down sour cream is rather too much, and I find "cottage cheese", at least the American version, far too bitter. I even put sugar or at least sweet fruit on ricotta. :) 

I'm also definitely NOT a fan of pickled herring. When I go to the brunch after a Bat or Bas Mitzvah, I stick to bagels and cream cheese. It took me a long time to acquire a taste for even smoked salmon and add it to the "sandwich".

One of the breakfast porridges he shows is what Americans call "Cream of Wheat". I'm sure I'd like all of what he calls "kasha" because I really like oatmeal with some cream and sugar. I also see they make a sweet rice and milk soup and so did my mother.

There were a lot of things that were just "European" which would definitely be good I think, like their version of pierogi, and unlike the creator, I really like sautéed cabbage, and I certainly liked the sort of cabbage slaw he showed . As for some of the other things, as I said, much of it is just down to getting your palate accustomed to certain things, I'm sure.

What's sad is how expensive food was for them. I wonder if it's really better now for the poor.

----------


## Ellay87

I think these are eggs, potatoes in any form and borscht

----------


## Lovecooking

All chip ingridients are everyday russian dishes. Its can be rice, pasta, potatos and etc.

----------

